# Black-light



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Does it work to find the spots where they've done their business? Any tips?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh they work.. a little too well if you ask me.







I was pretty grossed out to see all the little glowing neon spots in the carpet of my old apartment. But at least I knew the spots to treat.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Indeed... I tried it last night and I was horrified! I have a LOT of work ahead of me. These are marks my carpet cleaner didn't even take out! (which the vet told me would happen).


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> Indeed... I tried it last night and I was horrified! I have a LOT of work ahead of me. These are marks my carpet cleaner didn't even take out! (which the vet told me would happen).[/B]



I just saw a pet pee spray pump that came with the black light FREE in Target for about twenty bucks. I am deffinitely going back and getting it. It's the "as seen on tv" product.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I got one last night. I was horrified!







I thought my baby was pad trained but oh was I wrong. We were suspicious that she would "angry pee" whenever we left her alone. We were right. I found about 12 spots in one room. I haven't used the cleaner yet. I went to look again and the light has broken already. Guess I'll have to return it for a new one. Have you used the cleaner? Does it work?


----------



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165454
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*i went to Petco and there was a stain remover/deodorizer that that came with "UV light" for 20 bucks. i thought it would be so cool to try it out. i came home, popped in the batteries and went to the darkest room-- nothing. just shadows of the carpet and lint reflecting back a bright blue. the stains i found could even be seen with the naked eyes. i was so bummed. i tried again at night and it was the same so i ended up returning it. maybe because it wasn't "blACK" light?

if anyone sees anything called "stink-finder.. ultraviolet" of the sort.. i do not recommend it :/

if you get the one from target.. please tell me how it went*


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I am almost afraid to get the black light...I know what I will find. I have 3 different spot cleaners, 3 bottles of peroxide and baking soda, ready to do some intense cleaning.

"stink finder" that is a funny name.

didnt' get to target yet...I want to try cleaning then using the black light...let's see what happens.

there are plenty of black lights being sold on the net for cheap.

the one that comes with the spray in target is called urine be gone, I think.

Here it is, pretty cheap:

http://www.carolwrightgifts.com/cwg_v2/cwg...ingleItem=28203


----------

